# Nice white R34 GTR . .



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Found this one on the net and I think it looks pretty sexy . .:clap:


----------



## skylinegtr34 (Dec 6, 2006)

nice


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

liking that a lot!!


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice but the (presumably) carbon on the back looks out of place, and the wheels are a bit too bling. White wheels would look lovely


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

MeLLoN Stu said:


> Nice but the (presumably) carbon on the back looks out of place, and the wheels are a bit too bling. White wheels would look lovely


That's actually what I like mostly on this car, there are enough white GTR34s with white TE37s, standard color rear spoilers out there . . . .
BLING BLING . .indeed . .for me: oohhh yeah.

By the way looks like a Mines Spoiler, including the boot lip, blade and mounts. The wheel are works 20inch.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

I've seen an R32 with a carbon trunk, roof and hood, and it just seemed sooo perfect. I like this R34 alot.


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

your right, it is sexy!


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

That nismo spoiler and boot lip look well nice on the 34's. 

I like work wheels on the 34's, they look good. i think, only they 33's don't look good with bling.


----------



## mdubc405 (May 3, 2005)

i think it would look best with black wheels with a polished lip


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

My flare was missing when i got my car! i want my flare, bloody customs!

nice car, love the hard pipe kit.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

absolutely stunning!!! gorgeous.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Mailed the Garage about this car 

They are located in Fukuoka (not really the booming place in japan to look out for a GTR) . . . the price is only 4380000Yen, with the bad change from Yen to pound or Euro that would cost me around 28400Euro or 19400pounds.

................................................... were is my bank agent number . .:runaway:  
as the car might still be for sale when I arrive in Japan in a few months . .


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

I could live with the bling wheels, JUST! But the fookin steering wheel is just sh1t...

Suits the cars interior like hipster jeans on a fat bird!

Reminds me the crap you would expect to see on a Ford Cortina!

Other than that, great car!

Mark I hate sh1t looking steering wheels H.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Indeed that is the first thing to ditch on that car and replace with the original or a nice Prodrive wheel . . .


----------



## WRC (Aug 29, 2006)

it looks great. Seems like they also have more skylines standing in the back ground. Are there any websites where the rest of the carpark can be seen?


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Is it just the angle of the photos, or do those rims need a larger width tire? Otherwise, a beautiful GTR. I agree with you, the detailed differences make this a standout. Hope it is still there for you later...


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Dont like the boot or the wheels , init:runaway:


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

jumpman023 said:


> Is it just the angle of the photos, or do those rims need a larger width tire?


Looks like they've opted to stretch the tyre a little for wheel arch clearance.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Why does it say Gracer on the engine cover??


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Very nice. 

I wonder what the selling price is/was.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

jumpman023 said:


> Is it just the angle of the photos, or do those rims need a larger width tire? Otherwise, a beautiful GTR. I agree with you, the detailed differences make this a standout. Hope it is still there for you later...


They seem to have a preference for 20inch work wheels with large offsets. The car is from Garage Active Japan. Also sold by them . . . if they also tuned the car is something I don't know. Gracer might stand for TRUST parts, as Gracer-Trust are not tuning cars.
LINK
ƒKƒŒ�[ƒW ƒAƒNƒeƒBƒu

Here are some other GTRs from Garage Active:
















































































I like the style, as it's different, a bit of old school touch on a hightech car.


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

The Silver one is madd sexy!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I would like something in this direction . . . .:smokin:


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

gtrlux, but where's the Z-tune bumper, and the part of the SLR widebody kit??:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

crazyass said:


> gtrlux, but where's the Z-tune bumper, and the part of the SLR widebody kit??:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


Probably on order very soon:smokin:


----------



## klh6686 (Oct 4, 2005)

:clap: :clap: :clap: yaay to some awesome wheel fitment, i'd personally go for a 19 or even 18 instead of a 20 but the offset and width are beautiful!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

That white 34 with that puke bit of plastic lobbed on the boot below the rear wing looks bad with those wheels extended out from the arches ,detracts from the 34's natural wide stance and just looks pimped imo.uke:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

wheels are to bling for me 18'' gold bbs with polished 2" lip ftw!

love white R34s


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

stealth said:


> That white 34 with that puke bit of plastic lobbed on the boot below the rear wing looks bad with those wheels extended out from the arches ,detracts from the 34's natural wide stance and just looks pimped imo.uke:


I think it's a matter of taste, it looks very cool and more massive then the usual GTRs around, agree that it doesn't go with the usual serious tuning styled GTRs, but not every body wants to go racing and be serious. :chuckle:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

gtrlux said:


> I think it's a matter of taste, it looks very cool and more massive then the usual GTRs around, agree that it doesn't go with the usual serious tuning styled GTRs, but not every body wants to go racing and be serious. :chuckle:


But on the flip side you would Worship a Dogturd if it had GTR stamped on it :chuckle:


----------



## A'PEXi (May 21, 2005)

they seem like standard guards, anyone have any idea what sorta width/offset they are running on those meisters??


----------

